# How Do You Develop Your Sensing?



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

I read in my MBTI booklet that INFPs should remember to focus and develop some "T" and "S" because ignoring them can result in making very bad decisions or become overly emotional and depressed.

I've develop my T a lot and it has made me a much more rational, logical, cool-headed INFP (I'm still a hardcore Feeler though, lol!) and it has helped me to not use my feelings so much that I get hurt easily. I am able to not take criticisms or even personal attacks so badly and instead, see them and understand them objectively. I've developed a thicker skin, basically.

Now, I want to focus on developing my S. How does one do this, though?

Thanks!


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

You could try some rote memorization. Don't use any memory tricks or you get int to intuition; just stick to repetition. Try drawing from memory, especially.


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

hmmm great question. I have high Se even though I'm a INFJ... and I can kind of describe what that's like. Se says everything is a game. The world is a fast-paced, flashy, splashy, game. Se is your 'sure, what the hell' response. The carpe diem answer. Although it may definitely take some getting used to, Se can be quite liberating and fun. :crazy:

I have almost non-existent Si though, so that's tough to describe. Si is ordering the same sandwich in your favorite restaurant, each time you go. Remembers the past in vivid detail. Comforting, but almost conformist. Relies on past results. 

As an INFP youre more likely to have a strong Si than Se, just fyi. Your Ne probably functions more like Se... so I would think strengthening Si might be a good step. Remember past experiences. Enjoy patterns. Give lots of details about a situation. Compare past experiences to present experiences. 

PS. Good luck!


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

If you want to develop your Se, and you aren't the restless type, I would suggest meditation as a way to keep your mind focused on the here-and-now. You can go online to look up different meditation techniques, but meditating really is a great way to help focus your mind, since it requires that you pay attention to your surroundings, most notably your breathing and sensations in the room. Mediating can also be quite challenging, depending on how focused you are (if you're a naturally calm and chill person, the following shouldn't apply to you too much) and even some sensing types might have trouble with this. It can be tedious at first, but once you have learned to quiet your thoughts and let of the past, and not worry of about the future, you will find that you can gain a lot by focusing in the moment.


----------

